
News startup Scroll debuts today with ad-free access to ~300 partners - petulla
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/28/scroll-launch/
======
bitmage
I like the idea, but the note "So your money will never go to a site that
you’ve never visited — and you’ll even get a monthly report showing which
publishers your money is supporting." raises the question of who else they may
be selling that report to. A detailed report of user's reading preferences and
engagement would be valuable to marketers.

~~~
arctictony
Hey, CEO of the company here. It's in our contract terms that we never sell
your data to anyone. Aside, from the clear violations of privacy, it would
completely fuck our business over night and everyone here would resign.

------
julcol
I presented a similar project to YC Winter 2020. A project a friend of mine
and me were working on.

Good move from YC to reject us.... 10M,USD backed by NYT and started already
12 months ahead of us....need to improve my google skills.

I love the concept, what can I say. I want to pay for the services/content I
get. However I am in no way willing to sell my soul to a bunch of marketeers.

The model is broken, trying to move a printed press model to the web. A new
model is required.

Now, coming form the other side of the pond, I have to say that our approach
was substantially more privacy minded. This is the Aquiles heel of the
proposal on my perspective.

Unfortunately there is no privacy laws in the US or they are simply rendered
void by anybody pretending to wear anything better than a boy scout badge. An
absolute joke. Maybe California sets the tone for a change.

I wish they succeed. When theinquirer.net closed last year, I doubled down on
taking the idea forward. I wish I could have been compensating them over these
years and they would be still in business.

JC

------
elektor
I've been using the beta version of Scroll and have been really happy with it,
particularly on mobile

------
pax
I wish this model catches on.

Somewhat ironically, it looks like Brave Browser doesn't work with Scroll, as
there's still(?) no way to globally whitelist specific script domains :/

~~~
arctictony
Brendan and I are working on that :)

------
phnofive
Not seeing a list here; the site has a limited selection...
[https://scroll.com/sites](https://scroll.com/sites)

